# Thoughts on modular construction



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

So I'm still working on my track plan and I've come up with a couple ideas:

FIRST: Since I'm coming from a model RR background, what about modular construction? I'm designing a layout for two 4x8 picces of plywood end to end and was thinking if I cut the sections into four 4x4 pieces, it would make transporting easier if (when) I move. I thought about taking it a step further and making each section have the tracks leave the board in the same spot on all four sides (following me?) This would give me four sections that I could re-arrange into different configurations and have a different track to race on when I feel like it (maybe a race series with my buddies?). I'd space the track equal amounts from the edge of the board and use straight pieces to connect the sections (like "NTRAK" modules).

SECOND: I've decided on minimal or no scenery, but what about different levels? If I go with some scenery, I was thinking along the lines of some gradual ups and downs to add some interest to the layout (I've never seen a flat road course in real life). Probally going to use some foam risers like the woodland scenics ones with some other foam. Nothing crazy, just enough to get your attention. I'm still working on that one.

By the way, I'll be using AFX track and it will be a four lane layout. Thanks to those of you that have already inspired me with your work and helped me with my other questions. I spend quite a bit of time on some of the RR forums and the "were here to help" attitude of most everyone here is the reason I come back and tell others about this place.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*Modular tracks*

You may want to look at this website for some ideas on modular designs. 
On the left hand side of the webpage, click on "STrak."

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

another thing about this modular design your talking about is you can start a club and when a guy joins he gets a board say either 2x2 or 4x4 and he gets to make his track in this space and when you meet on race nights everyone brings there piece of there track


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

txronharris said:


> So I'm still working on my track plan and I've come up with a couple ideas:
> 
> FIRST: Since I'm coming from a model RR background, what about modular construction? I'm designing a layout for two 4x8 picces of plywood end to end and was thinking if I cut the sections into four 4x4 pieces, it would make transporting easier if (when) I move. I thought about taking it a step further and making each section have the tracks leave the board in the same spot on all four sides (following me?) This would give me four sections that I could re-arrange into different configurations and have a different track to race on when I feel like it (maybe a race series with my buddies?). I'd space the track equal amounts from the edge of the board and use straight pieces to connect the sections (like "NTRAK" modules).
> 
> ...


If I had the money (sadly I don't) I would sell off my Tomy track and switch to this:

http://www.slotcartracks.net/index.html


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yeah that track is nice but its too much money i know they have to pay for the cnc machene but there has to be a way to make sectional track cheaper


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

okracer said:


> but there has to be a way to make sectional track cheaper


Not to that quality.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*Where have you seen/raced on a G.A. track?*

Montoya1,
Where have you raced on a Granite Archer track?

It was my understanding that none have been produced to date.

I would like to check out this design. I presently own a MaxTrax ( I am quite happy with it); however, I am always interested in "something better."


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Stupid question of the day about GA track......

What is the material? Plastic? Or is it granite? Website never really says.....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

waltgpierce said:


> Montoya1,
> Where have you raced on a Granite Archer track?


I haven't but the maker is a friend who makes sublime routed tracks of which I have raced on the biggest in the world. I doubt he would be invovled if the quality was not the same for the GAR pieces.


dw


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*Montoya! - are you talking about ...*

Brad Bowman tracks?
I agree, he makes high quality tracks. I have raced on a number of Bowman tracks. In fact, we have one in our race series in the Denver, CO area.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Yeap! I'm fortunate enough to race each November at the 24hr race in Derby, England on Brad's 233' (Gymnasium filling) LeMans track. Better yet I'm on Brad's team.


----------

